# Ищу мастера-реставратора аккордеонов,баянов,гармоней



## diorel (22 Мар 2016)

Доброго времени суток,форумчане! Ищу хорошего мастера по ремонту и реставрации аккордеонов,баянов,гармоней.Инструментов скопилось около 100 штук,но в Москве перевелись хорошие мастера или есть,но к ним надо записываться заранее за полгода.Основные работы-это полировка корпуса,регулировка механики,устранение декомпрессии,замена кнопок,клавиш,почти все требуют частичной замены голосов и настройки.В основном это старенькие Юпитера,Супиты,Ясные поляны,Грандины.Инструменты могу высылать Деловыми линиями в любой город РФ,оплату на карту.Главное качество работ! Пишите на [email protected]


----------



## Игорь Звукач (23 Мар 2016)

Денис, пора самому ремонтом заняться... Столько лет в этой сфере.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2016)

*garik22*, 
Вы про бизнес слышали? Надо не "делать что-то", а "зарабатывать что-то". 
Почувствуйте разницу.


----------



## VladimirL (25 Мар 2016)

Если дефектовку и отдельным каталогом в продажу? Что думаете? Мастера же у вас и разгребут завалы. Да и народ рукастый глядишь чего себе могли бы присмотреть. Что-то сами сделают, что-то к местным мастерам отнесут.


----------



## diorel (25 Мар 2016)

Я по мелочи что-то могу сделать,но тут нужна работа кропотливая и долгая.Какого-нибудь пенсионера бы найти рукастого.Я бы ему по инструменту отправлял в месяц и хорошая прибавка к пенсии и делом занят.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Мар 2016)

diorel (22.03.2016, 12:01) писал:


> Инструментов скопилось около 100 штук. Полировка корпуса,регулировка механики,устранение декомпрессии,замена кнопок,клавиш,почти все требуют частичной замены голосов и настройки.В основном это старенькие Юпитера,Супиты


 Понятно. Скуплен хлам, а денег хочется.

Всё там очень сложно. Если по Вашим расценкам- чинильщиков найдётся немало. Поможем. Давайте прямо здесь обсудим цены на замену голосов, клавиш, настройку, и устранение декомпрессии, у которой 47 причин.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Мар 2016)

diorel (25.03.2016, 14:36) писал:


> Какого-нибудь пенсионера бы найти рукастого


Если пенсионер - музыкальный Мастер (с большой буквы), то цену он себе знает. 
А если "Лепила", что обычное явление в глубинке, то лучше инструменты не портить.


----------

